# North Korea accidentally allows world to access its entire internet



## EvilMakiPR (Sep 21, 2016)

> Thanks to (presumably) a higher-up in the country making a horrible mistake, the e-sleuths at GitHub were able to access information on all the websites hosted on the reclusive country's servers. All in all, it seems residents of North Korea lucky enough to have internet access have only 28 websites to choose from.



Source


----------



## migles (Sep 21, 2016)

do north koreans have a north korean pirate bay? with loads of illegal beautiful pictures of Kim Jong Un?


----------



## smileyhead (Sep 21, 2016)

migles said:


> do north koreans have a north korean pirate bay? with loads of illegal beautiful pictures of king Jung hun?


He's called Kim Jong Un.
Be careful, they've already executed someone for misspelling it. 
(Yes, really.)


----------



## EvilMakiPR (Sep 21, 2016)

smileyhead said:


> He's called Kim Jong Un.
> Be careful, they've already executed someone for misspelling it.
> (Yes, really.)


Srsly?


----------



## smileyhead (Sep 21, 2016)

EvilMakiPR said:


> Srsly?


Yep.


----------



## Akira (Sep 21, 2016)

smileyhead said:


> Yep.


Im guessing inside North Korea?


----------



## bowser (Sep 21, 2016)

And more heads will roll over this incident.


----------



## mashers (Sep 21, 2016)

migles said:


> do north koreans have a north korean pirate bay? with loads of illegal beautiful pictures of Kim Jong Un?





smileyhead said:


> He's called Kim Jong Un.
> Be careful, they've already executed someone for misspelling it.
> (Yes, really.)


Kim Jong Hung 








(Genuine image taken from North Korean Internet. © 2016 Kim Jong Un.)


----------



## Hiccup (Sep 21, 2016)

Can you actually access the sites, or is this just metadata?


----------



## keven3477 (Sep 21, 2016)

Just 28 sites,that sounds like it gets boring easily, does anyone know how many of those websites they use for entertainment purposes.


----------



## mashers (Sep 21, 2016)

They're probably all propaganda sites.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Sep 21, 2016)

when KJU finds out who it was it's


----------



## migles (Sep 21, 2016)

Bladexdsl said:


> when KJU finds out who it was it's


sadly i can't laugh at that..
the family of that guy will tortured non stop until their lives give up...


----------



## Bladexdsl (Sep 21, 2016)

well that's what you get for living in a country with an evil dictator


----------



## mgrev (Sep 21, 2016)

Bladexdsl said:


> well that's what you get for living in a country with an evil dictator


it's not like you have a choice


----------



## RevPokemon (Sep 21, 2016)

Have an internet porn addiction? Go to North Korea where they have none


----------



## the_randomizer (Sep 21, 2016)

RevPokemon said:


> Have an internet porn addiction? Go to North Korea where they have none



And get arrested then jailed for viewing any form of it.


----------



## Sheimi (Sep 21, 2016)

That IT guy is probably dead by now in NK.


----------



## migles (Sep 21, 2016)

> You can see a full list of the sites on Reddit here. As one Redditor points out, Grand Theft Auto V players can access more websites in the game (83) than North Koreans can on their entire internet.



If someone goes to north korea, bring a copy of gta V, they will be surprised how the internet can be so huge. they will love the upgrade


----------



## RevPokemon (Sep 21, 2016)

migles said:


> I will go to north korea, and bring a copy of gta V, they will be surprised how the internet can be so huge


Also while your are at it tell them the USSR is gone


----------



## Clydefrosch (Sep 21, 2016)

well, a few thousand people actually have access to the real internet. probably by satelite or something. though they're not supposed to have that kind of access.


----------



## migles (Sep 21, 2016)

Clydefrosch said:


> well, a few thousand people actually have access to the real internet. probably by satelite or something. though they're not supposed to have that kind of access.


from what i read, only certain places even got access to this internet.. like libraries

i wonder how are the computer ads there...
NEW RED POWER COMPUTER, NOW WITH ACCESS TO 99 INTERNET WEBSITES

the new red power computer not only it is equipped with outstanding power, it can access the newest best websites in the whole world
the new websites are:
online calculator now with multiplication tool!
Kim Jong Un's 24/7 podcast
a website designed for parents to teach their kids how to love our leader more.
USA news website (managed and edited by koreans at leader's service, so you know how much USA hate us and how they want to destroy our great country)


----------



## RevPokemon (Sep 21, 2016)

migles said:


> from what i read, only certain places even got access to this internet.. like libraries
> 
> i wonder how are the computer ads there...
> NEW RED POWER COMPUTER, NOW WITH ACCESS TO 99 INTERNET WEBSITES
> ...


Theoretically the best thing they could do is probably run Tails OS and use Tor to browser the normal non government ruled Internet


----------



## migles (Sep 21, 2016)

RevPokemon said:


> Theoretically the best thing they could do is probably run Tails OS and use Tor to browser the normal non government ruled Internet


i am surprised that they actually connected the cables to the outside world...
they could just make their internal ISP and servers with no communication to the outside...
i can use 2 computers, one as a server and other as a client, and there ya go, my own "internet"...

anyway, i bet they have no way to download TOR.. or if traffic gets through, they will easily find out and deal with you...


----------



## Suicuark (Sep 21, 2016)

Well north korean enjoy this short time of po.. beatiful videos watching ouhou


----------



## RevPokemon (Sep 21, 2016)

migles said:


> anyway, i bet they have no way to download TOR.. or if traffic gets through, they will easily find out and deal with you...


Via the GetTot project you can get it via various means like torrent, dropbox, email, and also github. The Tor project does alot to help with that.

If you do get it however it is relatively safe as long as you use Tails OS without a HDD and use IP tables to force alls internet to go through tor. In addition you would need to check the BIOS but all in all it is pretty safe.


----------



## Deboog (Sep 21, 2016)

migles said:


> sadly i can't laugh at that..
> the family of that guy will tortured non stop until their lives give up...


I doubt NK would punish the family for an honest mistake. They are crazy but they aren't stupid. They'll probably just execute the guy who messed up or something.


----------



## the_randomizer (Sep 21, 2016)

Deboog said:


> I doubt NK would punish the family for an honest mistake. They are crazy but they aren't stupid. They'll probably just execute the guy who messed up or something.



That's just as bad as being tortured, NK's government needs to be purified.


----------



## InsaneNutter (Sep 21, 2016)

Deboog said:


> I doubt NK would punish the family for an honest mistake. They are crazy but they aren't stupid. They'll probably just execute the guy who messed up or something.



They have executed someone for simply falling asleep at a meeting.

 Google "north korea 3 generations of punishment" and you will find all sorts of horror stories. Sadly the country is that extreme.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Sep 22, 2016)

mgrev said:


> it's not like you have a choice


leave the country


----------



## RevPokemon (Sep 22, 2016)

Bladexdsl said:


> leave the country it's not hard


It is illegal to without state permission


----------



## Bladexdsl (Sep 22, 2016)

use a coyote


----------



## Sliter (Sep 22, 2016)

migles said:


> USA news website (managed and edited by koreans at leader's service, so you know how much USA hate us and how they want to destroy our great country)


this remind me when one legit and thrustfull news site told that Kin Jong Un made a rule that every Nkorea guy must have the same haircut as him, in the end it wa sonly a joke... poste as a legit info ...
Well if stuff like this happen here, who know there .3.


----------



## Zero72463 (Sep 22, 2016)

-snip- Read wrong


----------



## Autz (Sep 22, 2016)

May sounds stupid, but i'm waiting for people who really says that NK is a Democracy just because "they have elections".


----------



## RevPokemon (Sep 22, 2016)

Autz said:


> May sounds stupid, but i'm waiting for people who really says that NK is a Democracy just because "they have elections".


Democratic Republic of North Korea

It is in the name so its gotta be true


----------



## Deboog (Sep 22, 2016)

Autz said:


> May sounds stupid, but i'm waiting for people who really says that NK is a Democracy just because "they have elections".


Of course they are a democracy. They're called the Democratic People's Republic of Korea. Smh. Next you'll be saying the Democratic Republic of Congo is some dictatorship.



RevPokemon said:


> Democratic Republic of North Korea
> 
> It is in the name so its gotta be true



Beat me to it.


----------



## rasputin (Sep 22, 2016)

I believe any old bullshit, please tell me more... 28 websites? how thick are you really.. this is not saying i don't think it's closed off, i do.. but 28 websites? you shit for brains.

remember, children in north korea don't smile in photographs and all color there is very faded, like the USSR use to be.


----------



## JoostinOnline (Sep 22, 2016)

I wonder if GBAtemp is one of the sites 

And in case nobody has made a porn joke yet, I bet it's a bunch of leaked Kim Jong Un sex tapes.

Sent from behind you


----------



## JoostinOnline (Sep 22, 2016)

Oops, delete double post


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Sep 22, 2016)

rasputin said:


> I believe any old bullshit, please tell me more... 28 websites? how thick are you really.. this is not saying i don't think it's closed off, i do.. but 28 websites? you shit for brains.


Why do you doubt that this is the case?


----------



## SonicCloud (Sep 22, 2016)

TIME TO LEAK NINTY'S SDK ON KOREAN PAGES


----------



## Bladexdsl (Sep 22, 2016)

NK needs to be stopped they are prepping for nuclear war mark my words. look how happy they are when doing nuclear tests!


----------



## Mikemk (Sep 22, 2016)

Bladexdsl said:


> leave the country


Your family gets held hostage and tortured until you come back for your execution.


----------



## MisterPantsEyes (Sep 22, 2016)

Mikemk said:


> Your family gets held hostage and tortured until you come back for your execution.


This is the face of a man who just won gold, but can't be happy because the olympics are over and now he must go back to north korea.


----------



## vayanui8 (Sep 22, 2016)

North Korea never ceases to entertain me. Its a fucking terrible place by any standard, but Un's draconian policies are so terrible I can't help but get a laugh out of them at the same time.


----------



## Demifiend (Sep 22, 2016)

Bladexdsl said:


> NK needs to be stopped they are prepping for nuclear war mark my words. look how happy they are when doing nuclear tests!




And how do you "suggest" to stop them?, this is not the same case as a defenseless Japan with no nuclear armory, NK is a nation capable of building more powerful nuclear bombs as time passes, in 2006 when NK conducted its first Nuclear Bomb test, it only had a power of 0.7 Kilotons so while many governments were openly criticizing NK for its acts, nobody did nothing. 

They underestimated NK, and look at how far they got, their last nuclear test had a power of 20 to 30 kilotons, and is not even clear if that is the full power of its nuclear armory capacity, many governments have tried to convince NK to "denuclearize" its country, but you think Kim Jong Un is gonna stop his nuclear research?, yeah, of course, that's like convincing us citizens to go full soviet communist, not gonna happen. 

Not only is a nation capable of having a comeback in case of any militar menace either from SK or the US, they also have ties with the chinese and russian governments, and no sane country wants to fuck with either of them, in the end, all the countries that wants to try to "stop" NK are in Check, the only hope, as i mean, only hope to denuclearize NK is if the citizens from the country start a coup d'état to overthrow Kim's government.

But with so many problems around its citizens, which includes climate, corruption, no freedom of speech, etc. do you seriously think the people from there are gonna start rebelling against the guy who has nuclear weapons and control over one of the biggest military personnel in the world?, Kings from medieval times were easier to overthrow than modern North Korea, so only if in the weird case Kim Jong Un and all of his relatives suddenly died by a heart attack, then you would have the case resolved.

But that's not the case, so whatever whatevers, point in case, stopping NK is like trying to beat NES Silver Surfer blindfolded with ear-plugs using the roll'n'rocker, and i think doing the last is easier.


----------



## Taleweaver (Sep 22, 2016)

I somewhat envision a late thirty worker sitting in a lazy couch, using a TV-remote to point at his smart-TV and sighing something like "28 websites to choose from and none of them are interesting.  "

Their local ISP's are probably rice farmers having a side job.



Autz said:


> May sounds stupid, but i'm waiting for people who really says that NK is a Democracy just because "they have elections".


Erm...I don't want to start a riot here, but it's not like the term means much more in other countries.


----------



## Meteor7 (Sep 22, 2016)

Kim Jong Un... I mean, he'd be an absolute riot were he not the cause of so much suffering for so many people.


----------



## Captain_N (Sep 22, 2016)

somebody is getting fed to Ramsey's Dogs........


----------



## Bladexdsl (Sep 22, 2016)

Demifiend said:


> And how do you "suggest" to stop them


every country with a nuke launch their nukes into his palace all at the same time

problem solved!


----------



## grossaffe (Sep 22, 2016)

Bladexdsl said:


> every country with a nuke launch their nukes into his palace all at the same time
> 
> problem solved!


And he launches his nukes and wipes South Korea and whomever else is within range off the face of the Earth.


----------



## Demifiend (Sep 22, 2016)

Bladexdsl said:


> every country with a nuke launch their nukes into his palace all at the same time
> 
> problem solved!



So your solution to "stop" NK is that every other country who is opposed to it should just throw bombs like if it was a videogame?, do you seriously understand the implications of throwing a nuclear bomb in this day and age?, can you seriously say something as irresponsible as "throwing a nuclear bomb to the country that has nuclear bombs". 

No, just no, if you seriously believe that throwing a nuclear bomb to its palace is the best way to solve this situation, and on top of that, you believe what CNN in English says, that means that you don't have a grasp on how serious the situation is, you aren't worthy of even responding with such a ridiculous "solution" you have in there, go back playing videogames, maybe you will be the hero there.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Sep 22, 2016)

Demifiend said:


> So your solution to "stop" NK is that every other country who is opposed to it should just throw bombs like if it was a videogame?



yep the world needs to take a page out of civ V and stop guandi before he starts WW3


----------



## Demifiend (Sep 22, 2016)

Bladexdsl said:


> he wouldn't have time Sk would hit him 1st b4 he knew what was going on and the rest just finish him off CIV V style!



And so here is your problem, you think that RL matters can be solved like a videogame... I'd joke about this seriously, i mean, is politics in Gbatemp, what else i could expect, maybe some people have a better sense of humor than me...


----------



## DinohScene (Sep 22, 2016)

mashers said:


> Kim Jong Hung
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Now that's a hunk I'd share me bed with


----------



## Duo8 (Sep 22, 2016)

Apparently they have their own private internet that isn't accessible from the outside. These sites are specifically made to be accessible from outside NK.

Also I think the things with the executions sounds massively overblown and unreal. Where do these stories even come from, it's not like anyone in the country could tell them to the world.


----------



## migles (Sep 22, 2016)

OMG people thanks to you I am in their watch list


----------



## Thirty3Three (Sep 22, 2016)

what the fuck? LMAO.


----------



## mashers (Sep 22, 2016)

DinohScene said:


> Now that's a hunk I'd share me bed with


"Oooh yeah, dictate to me Kimmy"


----------



## DinohScene (Sep 22, 2016)

mashers said:


> "Oooh yeah, dictate to me Kimmy"



Don't you mean "*dick*tate"?

Anyway, atleast North-Koreans don't have shit websites filled with shit memes and shitposts ;o;


----------



## Sliter (Sep 22, 2016)

Bladexdsl said:


> every country with a nuke launch their nukes into his palace all at the same time
> 
> problem solved!


yeah nice how thei are doing it with the slamic state ... I really don't understand the politics
lot of people suffering in a place, they don't want them to go to your countried  but 
SELL WEAPONS to them
have power to do stop stuff and DON'T HELP

oh hey we have a new weapon here let's democratize someplace so we can test it 
¬¬
and if they lost, just create a new rambo nice guy


----------



## Bladexdsl (Sep 22, 2016)

exactly it's not that hard!


----------



## Sliter (Sep 22, 2016)

hard is but doing nothing, nothing good happen :v while the bad forces are there working to make it keep forever


----------

